# Confection Carcajou Ltée Gear Review



## Carcajocu/rep (12 Feb 2012)

Has a Confection Carcajou Ltée., Representer/Designer, 
I choose to joined this forum to get your feed back , impression ¨negative and positive¨ to help our team, built the equipment for YOUR need. 
I am not Here to sale anything or disrespected other company or competitor. 
IN 2006 Confections Carcajou Ltée, obtain the rights, from the Canadian Government and National Defense to produced with the ORIGINAL CADPAT. 
Since that we are the only Company aloud to sale CADPAT product, in the CANEX STORE, from east to west coast. 
Everything is 100% Canadian made, for YOU 
My 20 years in the Canadian Infantry/Airborne Regiment/different mission and field experience , help me understand your need and the condition you have to work. 
This forum will be my direct link with YOU,  in CANEX  you`ll be able see the result of our interaction. 
In 2012 Confection Carcajou Ltée. changed is vision and we are now ready to updated with a tactical line product, to meet your need. 
You will be able to see new product before they go to canex store. You will take part of the development and the final step of approbation. 
I understand your problems to found adapted products for your specific needs............. 
In the next Year, I will ask for your opinion and experience on different subjects  
Now YOU can do a difference..........TOGETHER we'll do the difference 
  
Confections Carcajou Ltée. 
  
Helping those who served  their country


_edit - Thread title modified for clarity_


----------



## fraserdw (12 Feb 2012)

Glad to hear it.  Three things so far:

Cadpat fleece gloves, half the large size gloves at CANEX in Gagetown had loose stitching in the seams.  The glove cam pattern wear off after a few hours use on the palms.

Molle Strapping on front of pouches is sometimes sewn on in a slight downward angle and sometimes sewn too narrow to put a malice clip through.

The 3 pouches of yours that I have are more brown in appearance than green and actually clash with my issue Cadpat.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2012)

Only thing I liked so far is the polar fleece OD toque, everything else I find is junk.


----------



## Carcajocu/rep (12 Feb 2012)

-All Carcajou Items are guarantied so if you have anny probleme, bring it back to te store
-Depending from wich Canadian compagnie we bought the fabris it is possible that sometimes color differ a little
Thank You!


----------



## REDinstaller (12 Feb 2012)

So if the colors are a bit off due to the fabric supplier, how can it be DND approved material used? The variations in color between your products and the issued CADPAT can be quite substantive. DND has only approved certain dye lots to be used for CADPAT, as soon as you change the dye lot it no longer looks acceptable to the soldiers chain of command.


----------



## armyvern (12 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Only thing I liked so far is the polar fleece OD toque, everything else I find is junk.



Just don't ever try to wear the OD fleece toque in Edmonton --- talk about creating aneurysm's batman!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Just don't ever try to wear the OD fleece toque in Edmonton --- talk about creating aneurysm's batman!!



Lol.... I'll just cut out the tag and say it was issued 

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (12 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Lol.... I'll just cut out the tag and say it was issued
> 
> ;D



Believe you me, aneurysm's occurred even WITH the troops' wearing of issued OD fleece toques. Sigh.


----------



## dangerboy (12 Feb 2012)

Not just Edmonton, it is Wainwright also.  We spend more time worrying about toques than anything else.


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Feb 2012)

Not called the Flintstones Brigade/Area/Support Unit for nothing!


----------



## TN2IC (12 Feb 2012)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Not just Edmonton, it is Wainwright also.  We spend more time worrying about toques than anything else.



Try MARLANT and being a pongo... Your fucked which ever way you look at it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Believe you me, aneurysm's occurred even WITH the troops' wearing of issued OD fleece toques. Sigh.



What? Why?


----------



## fraserdw (12 Feb 2012)

The RSM Decree here in Gagetown is OD Fleece Good, CADPAT Fleece Bad.  All Fleece Bad +0 degrees C this side of RTA.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Feb 2012)

Sounds like Esquimault.  There's a base that is run by the committee of people with too much time on their hands.  They nit pick you to death on BS dress worries.  Like the toques seem to be in Edmonton.   :  Small things for small minds.


----------



## armyvern (12 Feb 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> The RSM Decree here in Gagetown is OD Fleece Good, CADPAT Fleece Bad.  All Fleece Bad +0 degrees C this side of RTA.



Probably because we have actually issued OD Fleece Toques out of clothing stores in Gagetown (and a myriad of other Eastern locations), but have not issued cadpat fleece toques; hard to ban something that was issued by the big green system. We bought them, and issued them, during a pro-longed period of Nil Natn'l Stock Levels for the wooley toque.


----------



## q_1966 (19 Feb 2012)

http://soldiersystems.net/tag/canada/ 
So finally found pictures of the Improved Combat Uniform, other neat after market stuff in there as well.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (19 Feb 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> http://soldiersystems.net/tag/canada/
> So finally found pictures of the Improved Combat Uniform, other neat after market stuff in there as well.



I noticed an article on there regarding a new helmet, anyone else notice the ridiculous mounting for that EOTech around 2:20? Do you think this will become standardized for EOTech's and the New Helmet? That visor looks bulky as all heck.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Feb 2012)

Back on topic:  

Carcajou, si t'as besoin de quelqu'un pour traduire tes textes en anglais, pousse moi un PM.  Je suis un anglo mais posté ici a Valcartier.  C'est evident que l'anglais n'est pas maternelle pour toi et en traduisant, tes messages sera peut etre mieux compris?

Ciao.


----------



## q_1966 (19 Feb 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Back on topic:
> 
> Carcajou, si t'as besoin de quelqu'un pour traduire tes textes en anglais, pousse moi un PM.  Je suis un anglo mais posté ici a Valcartier.  C'est evident que l'anglais n'est pas maternelle pour toi et en traduisant, tes messages sera peut etre mieux compris?
> 
> Ciao.



Changing the title to something that says Carcajou gear review, would help.


----------

